# Save Your Back



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Cutting sheet goods like 3/4" plywood or 3/4" MDF can be a big PITA, or to be more honest a pain in the back. Some may decide to pre-size the sheet before using the table saw. Even doing that, can be a PITA/back. Using a hand held skill saw has some disadvantages also.

The sheet would be positioned on saw horses. Sizing this way might entail you to lean way over the sheet, while controlling the saw.

Or, if the piece laid on the floor over some type of risers, you have to get on your hands and knees...still a PITA. 

I prefer to just go to the table saw. The best $5.00 I ever spent was on this panel carrier. A simple way to use it is slide the sheet on the 8' edge over the slot of the carrier and drop in. Then, with the sheet leaning against the edge of the table saw table, lift the handle (which is just about midway on the sheet) raising the sheet (sliding it against the table, which reduces the lifting weight) to a bit over half way up the table and let it rock over flat.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*

When I get sheet goods, plywood, particle board or drywall, and store them in my shop or elsewhere, I place then on top of 2x stock about 18" from either end and lean them against the wall. The 2x gap allows the panel carrier to slip out and under when placing them there as well as when it's time to move them again to the saw or elsewhere. You can deal with a 3/4" particle board single handed with this gizmo. Good tip C-man. I have several "hidden" somewhere in my shop. That's in case I can't figure out where I hid the other one.
:blink: bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Got one....somewhere. Great idea re: the 2x4s. 
My system is to break down first. I use a 4x8x3/4 sheet of insulating foam on my bench.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I used a shopmade version today, to move some ply. Almost effortless.
I just used a 6" piece of 1" alum channel, and bolted on a piece of 1/2" x 6 " ply, with a hand hole at comfortible height.
If you make it so your arm is straight when moving wood, it's very easy.


----------

